# Low Mile oil change



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to see what others would do. I drive roughly 7 miles during the week. 3.5miles to work. I drive at the most 20 miles on weekends. The car has just over 11,800 miles on it.
5k miles - 6 months between oil changes?
10k miles - 1 year which ever comes first?
I've been doing my own oil changes every 6 months and am wondering if I'm doing my car right by this. Or is the frequency unnecessary? 
TIA
http://s122.photobucket.com/al...st=1  


_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 10:46 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

New oil is always good for your car. It rids the engine of contaminents, and keeps everything well lubricated because the oil does'nt have time to break down.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Low Mile oil change (FL_Jetta08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL_Jetta08* »_I've been doing my own oil changes every 6 months and am wondering if I'm doing my car right by this. Or is the frequency unnecessary?

This is good, Short trips are hardest on oil since it dosn't have time to heat up and burn off water or contaminants. Keep up the maintenace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

keep changing it, I do the same on my vr6 car


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Low Mile oil change (FL_Jetta08)*

must be nice to drive 3.5 miles to work


----------

